# Walther PPQ M2 9mm Pistol Review..........



## Cait43

Walther PPQ M2 9mm Pistol Review - This is My Ultimate Factory 9mm Pistol


----------



## GCBHM

I really like this pistol. I actually had it on my next to buy list until I handled the VP9. Exceptional pistol!


----------



## muckaleewarrior

The PPQ is next on my Walther list but I wll go for the M1 version because the mags are compatible with my P99. Plus, the paddle release is pretty sweet.


----------



## blueknight57

just picked one of these up at buds a coupe weeks ago. run 300 rounds thru it and it is flawless! SWEET trigger!


----------



## mag318

I think most will agree that the PPQ has the best trigger of any striker fired polymer pistol, to some it may be to light, but still it is the best one out there. It's followed closely by the Sig P320c and then the VP9, all of which IMO are better than a factory Glock.


----------



## GCBHM

mag318 said:


> I think most will agree that the PPQ has the best trigger of any striker fired polymer pistol, to some it may be to light, but still it is the best one out there. It's followed closely by the Sig P320c and then the VP9, all of which IMO are better than a factory Glock.


In most of the reviews I've seen I'd say it is about 50/50 on preference of the PPQ to the VP9. Personally, I think they are both great triggers, but to say one is better than the other is not exactly right. It comes down to preference. I actually had the PPQ on my list to buy next until I got my hands on the VP9. I preferred the shorter take up on the VP9 to the take up on the PPQ. I thought the break and reset was equal, one no better than the other.

I really like the trigger on the P320 and tend to think I might like it even better than the VP9, and at $499, I may just have to acquire it. The thing I like a lot about the VP9 is the controls and ergonomics. After holding any pistol, going back to the VP9 feels like going home. It just fits me better than any pistol I've handled, and that's quite a few. And now that 007 has apparently chosen the VP9 in his next film, it looks like it will become even more popular! ;-)


----------



## pblanc

So far I have managed to shoot the Sig P320 and the HK VP9. Both excellent pistols but for me the Sig worked better. Which trigger is better? I think the argument is moot. Some are going to like one better and others will choose the other. I will say (as have others) that the trigger on the Sig feels better when actually shooting it than it does dry-firing it.

I haven't shot the PPQ (only dry-fired and fondled it) but hope to get a chance. I do agree that all three of these pistols kick Glocks to the curb so far as action and ergonomics are concerned.


----------



## farook

Its believed that the Walther ppq m2 has a relatively high Bore Axis and therefore its more snappy. In these two videos its explained how a heavier guide rod can help tame down the flip. Any first hand opinions on this.


----------



## farook




----------



## GCBHM

I've heard that, but not sure how effective it is. I have not tried it, but I don't think it's a real issue.


----------



## PT111Pro

I have the PPQ M1 in 9mm Para, and I am very pleased with that gun. A great range and target shooter. No doubt.


----------



## GCBHM

PT111Pro said:


> I have the PPQ M1 in 9mm Para, and I am very pleased with that gun. A great range and target shooter. No doubt.


That version has the paddle mag release, which I have come to prefer now.


----------



## Shipwreck

I have owned one before. I like the grip of the PPQ over the grip of the P99 A/S.

In the end, I sold the PPQ, however. I only like DA/SA guns for self defense. The PPQ was only ever going to be a range gun. I ended up selling it to use the $ for something else.

The long slide version of the PPQ is interesting. I wish they sold the euro version of the P99 A/S that has the PPQ style grip. A long slide version of that would be awesome (the A/S). I'd be tempted to buy that


----------



## mag318

We're lucky to have so many good choices in the market now, and I don't think you could go wrong with any of them. It will be interesting to check out the new Beretta APX when it comes out.


----------



## boatdoc173

*Imho*

I have read the reviews, and own several striker fired guns( glock , h-k,sig,walther)--hands down the walther ppq is the best--IMHO--

I am most accurate with it ---- no issues ever--wifes love it too--BUT there is NOT much difference between these brands functionally. The glock with a match barrel installed is close to as accurate as the others,BUT the trigger feels so cheap..the Walther and H+K are very accurate--out of the box-both have great triggers - I prefer the walther-- again--my choice--- the sig does not compete--good gun-- just walther ppq and the HK VP9 are better

enjoy yours--


----------



## boatdoc173

@mag318

me too-- funny I sent an email inquiring about a full sized striker fired gun to Beretta about 9 months ago--and now the apx is coming out this summer--coincidence?


----------



## boatdoc173

mag318 said:


> I think most will agree that the PPQ has the best trigger of any striker fired polymer pistol, to some it may be to light, but still it is the best one out there. It's followed closely by the Sig P320c and then the VP9, all of which IMO are better than a factory Glock.


glock factory triggers suck--what are they thinking? sig ,walther and H+K are MUCH better triggers and more accurate shooters--let the games begin-what will glock do next? compete? or give their fans the finger?


----------



## boatdoc173

Cait43 said:


> Walther PPQ M2 9mm Pistol Review - This is My Ultimate Factory 9mm Pistol


Me too--love it--makes me look good on t he range

funny I found a list I made when I first started buying guns with my permit and the CZ 75 and Walthe rppq in 9mm were othe top of that list--Guess Istayed true to my intuition--and glad I did:mrgreen:


----------



## boatdoc173

PT111Pro said:


> I have the PPQ M1 in 9mm Para, and I am very pleased with that gun. A great range and target shooter. No doubt.


accuracy is beyond any othe r production gun we shoot including 1911, cz beretta h+K!


----------



## mcltc

I prefer the PPQ - on the VP9, my thumbs tend to rest on top of the slide lock, and others have also commented on the lack of the slide's locking back after the last round.

The PPQ's erogs are amazing, and although there are theoretical concerns about bore axis and muzzle flip, it reacquires rapidly. The best measure of erogs, bore axis, sight radius, etc, is how well it shoots - 30 rounds to the chest at 7 yds, 15 to the head at 15 yds


----------



## mag318

Anyone here who likes the PPQ as much as I do should check out the new 45 cap version, the pistol is really impressive. It goes well with my other PPQs with the same wonderful trigger and just a little bigger overall.


----------



## Shipwreck

It does look interesting, but I've given up on any 45 ACP pistol that isn't a 1911. I've owned many, many of them over the years - but none have really felt right...


----------



## RobertS

mcltc said:


> I prefer the PPQ - on the VP9, my thumbs tend to rest on top of the slide lock, and others have also commented on the lack of the slide's locking back after the last round.
> 
> The PPQ's erogs are amazing, and although there are theoretical concerns about bore axis and muzzle flip, it reacquires rapidly. The best measure of erogs, bore axis, sight radius, etc, is how well it shoots - 30 rounds to the chest at 7 yds, 15 to the head at 15 yds
> View attachment 1690


Your shots are off my friend.

Are you anticipating the pop? That can be a problem with the heavy trigger of the PPQ. You're waiting for the break, but with a short break like the PPQ's trigger, it can cause a flinch in anticipation.

Personally, I'd like a lighter trigger with the same reset on the PPQ.


----------



## RobertS

I love my PPQs. I have the 5" and the 4".

The 5" has over 1200 rounds through it, but the 4" has only about 200 FMJs and 25 Hornady Critical Duty.


----------



## Baklash

Today I ordered a new PPQ M2 from my LGS. I had considered several 9mm and narrowed it down to the PPQ, VP9, P320, and FNS. I took a considerable amount of time handling and shooting these finalists. I liked the stock front sight on the FNS because it is larger and kinder to my old eyes, but the trigger was gritty on two different guns I tried, and it did not fit my hand as well as the others. The Sig P320 pinched my finger on every round shot. That narrowed it down to the PPQ and VP9. Both have terrific triggers and great fit to my hand. Ultimately, I believe the VP9 is just overpriced versus the PPQ without being any better.


----------



## Wyoming_1977

I own a PPQ M2 and it quickly became my favored 9mm over my Glock. I love the feel of the pistol, the recoil, the engineering, everything. If I could find a good deal on another Walther, I'd get another one in a minute.

My only "mod" to the pistol was the addition of higher capacity magazines and I got a red laser for the accessory rail.


----------



## Baklash

First range trip with my new PPQ today. Love that trigger. Smooooooth. Glad I made this choice. No hiccups.


----------

